# R33 gtr lm c pillar stickers



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Desperately trying to locate a pair of these little tiny chequered flag stickers.....can abbey help? Who knows.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yep think we have them in stock ring and speak to Scott on 01883 732331 ext 1

Mark


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

That's great, cheers mark...could you possibly pm me his email as I'm abroad so would need to arrange ..thanks...


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Mark, did you have these and have you got any more?


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

I believe they have 4 more sets!


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Many thanks to mark and scott at abbey ... Ordered them over the phone yesterday, and today I have a pair of fresh c pillar stickers...waiting to fulfill their duty of adorning my precious LM...

Superb service.....and at an unbelievable price...!!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

No worries pleased your happy.

Mark


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine....all mine........


----------

